# looks like my Pearlscale and Gold Pearlscale are pairing off.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just got 4 of these, and was going to take them to the Hamilton Auction because I wanted the tank for my youngsters coming this week (paraibas, pinoy blues, ghosts) I changed my mind at the last minute because they are truly beautiful fish and so I left them in the tank.

This morning I just noticed the larger Pearlscale and the larger almost all Gold Pearlscale have paired off and are cleaning my plants! 

Here's the pics of the 2. The lleopard one in the background I sold yesterday.
so should I take out the 2 others now or leave them in the tank they are hiding behind the driftwood because they get beat up when they come out?


----------

